
The dark side of electronic waste recycling - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/4/20992240/e-waste-recycling-electronic-basel-convention-crime-total-reclaim-fraud
======
dr_dshiv
The "good guys", the responsible for-profit recyclers, get 28 months in prison
for falsifying documents about flat screens that were shipped to Hong Kong. No
solution in sight for ewaste.

